# Me and my terrible luck! RIP Sinna



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

So just to start off I have terrible luck with getting healthy rats in my area and having them stay healthy. I got my baby Sinna from my trusted breeder but she only breeds her 2 breeding females once a year... And many people love her rats so it is hard to get them. I picked Sinna up from her and I knew she was mine right away. She was running around the cage with sparkling eyes. Those sparkling bright eyes were charming and irresistible! I took her home and she was little baby. My bundle of joy zooming around the rat room. Learning from my first rat Sasha whose partner Sheebah died from a tumor a month earlier. Sasha then died of old age a few months later. That was when baby smidge came along. Sinna loved her to pieces and she was like Sinna's baby. They lived happily and slowly I saw the bright lights in Sinna's eyes start to fade one week. I fed her and spent more time than ever with her. I didn't want her to leave me. She was dying and we both knew it. I took her to the vet and they agreed she was just dying from age, though she was only close to a year old. One night Sinna was laying in bed with me and that was the last time I saw lights in her eyes. She was laying with me and it was one of the times she did that. When I finally had to go to bed that night I put her away and I still remember her standing at the cage door and nipped my nose as she always does to say goodnight. In the morning she was dead in her cage. My poor baby didn't even live to a year and a half. I loved her so much and still do. I just felt like writing this to get it out because a rat owner can only take so much of their babies dying before you just want to take a break. I don't know if I will be getting more rats right at the minute but I am definitely not done with them


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw that's so sad. I am sorry for your loss. At least you can take comfort in the fact that although she might not have had a long life she was extremely loved and that's what every ratty deserves.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...it's so hard.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Their lives just aren't long enough but take comfort in the fact you gave her a great life full of love. You will always carry that love in your heart!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks rat forum you guys have really helped me a lot!


----------



## Courtney (May 4, 2013)

This is the saddest thing I've ever read. :c I'm so sorry for your loss.. it's always hard losing a pet, they're always harder to lose than another human.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I cried reading this. I'm so sorry for what you are going through. At least you can always remember those last special moments with your baby. You know that she obviously loved you very much and that she must have enjoyed those last special moments with her person.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

hey, life cant be judged by length but quality. she was loved and thats the only thing that matters.


----------

